# Worried - ANZSCO 263111 -Computer Network & Systems Engineer - not in new CSOL



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Experts,

I saw that ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer Network & Systems Engineer ) is not there in the new CSOL ( https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059 ) .

If so, then for 2015-2016, I cannot apply for State Nomination  .

/Shooter


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

dont worry .263113 is there. The job desc for 263111 and 263113 are same... all you need to do is apply to ACS (if you already had 263111 validation) again mentioning overlapping job role and previous assessment of 263111. they cant refuse as job desc is same.


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

vixiv said:


> dont worry .263113 is there. The job desc for 263111 and 263113 are same... all you need to do is apply to ACS (if you already had 263111 validation) again mentioning overlapping job role and previous assessment of 263111. they cant refuse as job desc is same.


Thanks for your comments.

I have 55 points right now. I had only one option to apply NSW nomination for the ANZSCO 263111 with IELTS score each band 6. If I assess on 263113 (Network Analyst), I cannot apply to NSW nomination since this code is not their occupational list.

Do you know any other state providing nomination on 263113 (Network Analyst) with IELTS score 6?

Regards
Shooter


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

vixiv said:


> dont worry .263113 is there. The job desc for 263111 and 263113 are same... all you need to do is apply to ACS (if you already had 263111 validation) again mentioning overlapping job role and previous assessment of 263111. they cant refuse as job desc is same.


263111 is not offering from any state this year? or any specific state?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shooterspalace said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I saw that ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer Network & Systems Engineer ) is not there in the new CSOL ( https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059 ) .
> 
> ...


SOL and CSOL list dont overlap...CSOL is the master list....if the occupation is in SOL it is by default also in CSOL....in the link above none of the occupation exist in both list...

And this is not the updated list....wait for few more hours!!


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Last year 263113 was there for SA but required 6.5 as min.

For 263111WA and NT require a job offer also before nominating. wait a little in next 3 weeks all states will come with new list. 

On separate note try PTE as its give better scores. If you get 65 in all..... you can apply for VIC.



shooterspalace said:


> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> I have 55 points right now. I had only one option to apply NSW nomination for the ANZSCO 263111 with IELTS score each band 6. If I assess on 263113 (Network Analyst), I cannot apply to NSW nomination since this code is not their occupational list.
> 
> ...


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

joey1 said:


> 263111 is not offering from any state this year? or any specific state?


refer to danav's comments. It seems list is not authentic.. wait a little.


----------



## rber (May 16, 2015)

CSOL is both the lists. see the parts in bold below, copied from the beginning of the document


5. SPECIFY, in relation to a person who is nominated by a State or Territory government agency, or the spouse or de facto partner of a person who is nominated by a State or Territory government agency, and who is issued an invitation, on or after 1 July 2015 to make an application for a:
a) *Subclass 190 Skilled – Nominated visa*; or
b) Subclass 489 Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visa;
and, if applicable, in relation to the spouse or de facto partner of that person:
i. *each occupation listed in Column A of Schedule 1 and Column A of Schedule 2* to this Instrument is to be a skilled occupation that is applicable to the person, for the purposes of paragraph 1.15I(1)(a) of the Regulations;


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

vixiv said:


> dont worry .263113 is there. The job desc for 263111 and 263113 are same... all you need to do is apply to ACS (if you already had 263111 validation) again mentioning overlapping job role and previous assessment of 263111. they cant refuse as job desc is same.


Again coming back to you.

I saw ANZSCO 262113 (Systems Administrator) is there in new CSOL and it is also there in NSW occupational list with IELTS score 6.

I have a previous ACS skill assessment result on ANZSCO 263111(Computer Network and System Engineer) which has been expired in April'2015.

Now if I apply for ACS assessment on 262113 -System Administrator, how is the possibility to get a positive skill assessment?

Regards
Shooter


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

see the basic idea is if the 2 job codes have similar description / job responsiblities , then you can apply for both codes (i did and got for 263111 and 263113). So for your two codes ...check if job description is same or different?



shooterspalace said:


> Again coming back to you.
> 
> I saw ANZSCO 262113 (Systems Administrator) is there in new CSOL and it is also there in NSW occupational list with IELTS score 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for the precise note.
So to confirm my understanding 263111 can apply for both 189 and 190(NSW) visas?

Kind regards















rber said:


> CSOL is both the lists. see the parts in bold below, copied from the beginning of the document
> 
> 
> 5. SPECIFY, in relation to a person who is nominated by a State or Territory government agency, or the spouse or de facto partner of a person who is nominated by a State or Territory government agency, and who is issued an invitation, on or after 1 July 2015 to make an application for a:
> ...


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> SOL and CSOL list dont overlap...CSOL is the master list....if the occupation is in SOL it is by default also in CSOL....in the link above none of the occupation exist in both list...
> 
> And this is not the updated list....wait for few more hours!!


perfectly makes sense !


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I am not able to see the new SOL, can anyone share the link


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> I am not able to see the new SOL, can anyone share the link


It's not official yet but pls refer to this link atm https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

check states which offer nomination for 263111 https://www.anzscosearch.com/263111.php


----------



## clyong (May 6, 2014)

Hi All, 

May I know if anyone has NSW invited since Nov 15?

Thanks

regards


----------

